# Savlon on a dogs paw



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Roo has a slight cut on one of his back pads. I'm not overly concerned as its giving him no grief, he's not licking at it, but was wondering if it would be ok each time after we go for a walk, if I could bathe it in Dettol (diluted, obviously) and put some savlon creme on it for him just till it heals?

I use it on the horses all the time, so can't see it doing him any probs, and Dettol is a lot more gentle than Hibiscrub, which i use as well?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I should think it would be fine as long as he doesnt get a taste for it now that Mummy has stopped offering up new goodies for meals :lol:

We uses Sudocrem a lot when I had my arab. Great sunblock and all purpose heal all. Doesnt come off v easily either (babies bums and all that:lol


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I should think it would be fine as long as he doesnt get a taste for it now that Mummy has stopped offering up new goodies for meals :lol:
> 
> We uses Sudocrem a lot when I had my arab. Great sunblock and all purpose heal all. Doesnt come off v easily either (babies bums and all that:lol


I'm lucky that Harry is a dark horse so the only bit we sun cream up is his nose! :thumbup:

OH has just done the above and put a plaster on it. That lasted all of 3 seconds. :001_cool:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

"Plaster" what about vetwrap


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

It doesn't actually need dressing, its a tiny cut but me being me worry about infectin as he likes to jump in and roll in all sorts of poo hence the savlon.



Mum2Heidi said:


> "Plaster" what about vetwrap


Have you met my OH?

He is what I commonly refer to as a doofus!

He bought some Thomas the Tank Engine plasters yesterday to use on a blister. He thought it would be funny to use on Rupert.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Savlon's fine to use, but you shouldn't let the dog lick it. It's external use only! In such circumstances, I put antiseptic on, then a sock over the foot secured with vet wrap or velcro.


----------

